# The most powerful LED aquarium light



## singlee (Oct 24, 2011)

The Apollo LED aquarium light,built with optical lenses,modular designs,safe output voltage,intelligent monitor driver system,two switches,the White and Blue light source can be separately controllable.
The Apollo 16 LED aquarium light's illuminating distance can be as far as 15 meters.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

What's the par reading at 15 meters?


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

easy to make these at home


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

where do we get them?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

You're not from around here, are you?



> Join Date: Oct 2011
> Location: China
> Posts: 1


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

so that's what a classroom looks like in china


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yami said:


> easy to make these at home


You and I have a different perception of "easy".


----------

